Ask HN: Which is your most favorite old piece of tech? - thrwaway69
======
billybuckwheat
A toss up between the Atari Portfolio and the Tandy 102.

------
Tomte
A Canon AE-1 is high in my list. Also a HP-16C.

------
malux85
AlphaServer 2100A, for pure nostalgia

------
nextos
Nokia N9 & HP-15C.

------
knopkop_
Toshiba Libretto

